# Servicing And Repairs On Modern Hymers



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi All and PLEASE can anyone help on a few Hymer issues on my 2007 S790.

I have recently had both my habitation done at Becks and my B mechanical ( major ) service at a franchised Mercedes dealer . However , neither could solve the following issues:

my wipers ( 3 blades ) park erratically and need to be switched on and off about 20 times to park in the right place.

The control panel says door open and alarms continually even when all the doors are closed. I suspect this is something to do with the Sigma fitted as assume this send a signal to the main panel.

Mercedes could not fit an air filter which was supposed to be part of the service .They were prevented doing so "due to access from the Hymer conversion" .

i know Hymer have just re-jigged their franchise dealers ( HOORAY !) ..can someone tell me who may now be best to solve my few , but irritating issues , as I feel a bit low given I have just spent over 1000 pounds on servicing and still have unresolved issues and I like my Hymer to be 100%. ...

Please can someone recommend a GOOD hymer dealer to assist prefreably within 100 miles of Norfolk.

Thanks in anticipation ..

Cheers

Vince


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

*Don't Be Shy , Someone Must Know A Good Hymer Dealer !*

ANY OFFERS PLEASE OF A GOOD HYMER DEALER ...WE HAVE LOTS OF VANS IN THE UK AND SOMEONE MUST KNOW AT LEAST ONE WHO IS COMPETENT , FRIENDLY AND OFFERS A REASONABLE SERVICE ....

PERHAPS WITHIN 100 MILES OF NORFOLK IS AN ISSUE , HOW ABOUT 150 MILES ?

ANY HELP WOULD BE VERY MUCH APPRECIATED....

THANKS

VINCE


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The expert on Hymer is Peter Hambilton at Preston, but he's more than 150 miles away, I'm afraid.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

wug said:


> The expert on Hymer is Peter Hambilton at Preston, but he's more than 150 miles away, I'm afraid.


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSH - I recently had to wait over 12 weeks to get a booking at Hambiltons.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Why not send a pm to Paul Kershaw who is the representative for Hymer in the UK, he may be able to help.


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

*Lowdhams Nottingham Any Good As Now A Hymer Dealer*

THANKS JAVEA I HAD ALREADY THOUGHT OF THAT AND EMAILED AS WELL AS PM'D PAUL KERSHAW FOR ANY INPUT ....

MY NEAREST NEW APPOINTED HYMER DEALER IS LOWDHAMS IN NOTTINGHAM.THIS IS A LONG JOURNEY FOR ME BUT HAS ANYONE ANY EXPERIENCE OF THIS DEALER ...GOOD OR BAD FOR HYMER ?

PLEASE ADVISE

THANKS

VINCE


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Lowdhams Nottingham Any Good As Now A Hymer Dealer*



Vincent said:


> THANKS JAVEA I HAD ALREADY THOUGHT OF THAT AND EMAILED AS WELL AS PM'D PAUL KERSHAW FOR ANY INPUT ....
> 
> MY NEAREST NEW APPOINTED HYMER DEALER IS LOWDHAMS IN NOTTINGHAM.THIS IS A LONG JOURNEY FOR ME BUT HAS ANYONE ANY EXPERIENCE OF THIS DEALER ...GOOD OR BAD FOR HYMER ?
> 
> ...


Vince, I live about 4 mikes from Lowdhams and have not been able to persuade them to service my Hymer. Whilst they are dealers for Hymer caravans they only have a franchise for Eriba motorhomesload, don't know if they will get the Hymer motorhome dealership now Brownhills are no longer involved?

Mike


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Vince,
I'm not sure where you are in Norfolk but for my mechanical service I use "The Van Shop" in Fakenham. Full service on my Hymer Fiat 2.8 JTD for around £250 which I think is pretty good. (They sell and service all types of van so I don't think a Merc will be a problem).
I have used Brownhills for a cambelt change and hab services on other Hymers I've owned but of course this is a round trip of about 170 miles, not ideal! 
We in Norfolk and East Anglia are poorly served for Hymer agents, Mr Kershaw please take note!!
Mel.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am lucky as I live within 20 miles of Peter Hambleton and he has serviced my Hymer since I imported. Very satisfied.
If you can't get up to see him you could always give him a call or email asking for advice.
Failing that get in touch with Hymer directly and/or take your Hymer to them.
Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## PaulKershaw (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Lowdhams Nottingham Any Good As Now A Hymer Dealer*



javea said:


> Vincent said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS JAVEA I HAD ALREADY THOUGHT OF THAT AND EMAILED AS WELL AS PM'D PAUL KERSHAW FOR ANY INPUT ....
> ...


Lowdhams are Hymer motorhome and caravan dealers at both Nottingham and Hudersfield. Hudersfield for two months and Nottingham was anounced in the same press release confirming that Brownhills were no longer dealers, Brownhills will however remain as service, warranty and parts dealers for two years.


----------



## PaulKershaw (Jan 20, 2012)

Baron1 said:


> Hi Vince,
> I'm not sure where you are in Norfolk but for my mechanical service I use "The Van Shop" in Fakenham. Full service on my Hymer Fiat 2.8 JTD for around £250 which I think is pretty good. (They sell and service all types of van so I don't think a Merc will be a problem).
> I have used Brownhills for a cambelt change and hab services on other Hymers I've owned but of course this is a round trip of about 170 miles, not ideal!
> We in Norfolk and East Anglia are poorly served for Hymer agents, Mr Kershaw please take note!!
> Mel.


Mr Kershaw is very much aware of this  care to make any suggestions? been very busy appointing extreemly good new dealers across the UK, however still working on the North West and South East.


----------



## PaulKershaw (Jan 20, 2012)

Bob45 said:


> I am lucky as I live within 20 miles of Peter Hambleton and he has serviced my Hymer since I imported. Very satisfied.
> If you can't get up to see him you could always give him a call or email asking for advice.
> Failing that get in touch with Hymer directly and/or take your Hymer to them.
> Best of luck.
> ...


The UK now has 6 official Hymer dealers and Brownhills remain service agents for two years at Newark, there will soon be two more making 9 locations, I see no reason why any Hymer owner needs to deal with Hymer direct or with none approved Hymer dealers. It will take time for the new dealers to get up to speed (parts stock etc) but I am sure if you can remain patient they will do there utmost to help.
Paul


----------

